# Lamasi Panguana breeding...



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

I heard that with lamasi panguana pairs you can leave the eggs and tads in the tank and the frogs will help the tads to be frogletts, anybody agree with this or disagree? I am buying a breeding trio in a few days and I just wanna know what all I have to do.

Thanks, Curt


----------



## joeyo90 (Nov 5, 2006)

i believe they are like all dart frogs and will take care of their developing tads provided there are sufficent tadpole rearing sites


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

joeyo90 said:


> i believe they are like all dart frogs and will take care of their developing tads provided there are sufficent tadpole rearing sites


Only a subset of dart frogs will care for their tadpoles...at least in terms of taking them all the way to morphing out. Obligate and non-obligate egg feeders in particular. This excludes many of the well known frogs. While frogs such as auratus, tincs, leucs, etc will transport tadpoles to water, they are on their own at that point. However, oftentimes they will grow up due to the presence of drowned fruit flies and algae/bacterial slime in the water.

Panguana lamasi however are non-obligate egg feeders meaning that while the parents will care for the tads during development, one can rear them outside the viv. My panguanas have and are currently raising tads successfully. One observation is that parental reared tads can morph out a bit smaller than those reared by hand. This is likely a function of both food source and container size.

Good luck with your panguanas.

Bill


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

My panguana lamasi are great at rasing their own. I've stopped pulling eggs/tads due the their rapid rate of reproduction. 

I would agree with Bill that they will morph out a little smaller than hand raised frogs, but they seem to grow very well. 

I like to keep these frogs in groups of at least 5, they tend to come out more than when they are kept in pairs or trios.

Great frogs though.

Luke


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for the information guys. I'm leaving at 4:00 am tomarrow to go downstate and pick them up.
I heard that they won't breed right after they are moved, does this mean a new tank? or does this mean a new house?
I am getting a 10 gallon tank setup with the frogs that they have been living in for a while with the frogs. If the frogs don't breed right after they changed houses how long is the average til they will breed?

Thanks, Curtis


----------



## Lukeomelas (Mar 15, 2005)

I'm sure you'll probably see some breeding behavior fairly soon as long as they are of age. They'll probably be a little faster to settle in being kept in the same viv the whole time.


----------



## Curt61 (Jan 16, 2007)

They are 1 and a half years old and they have been breeding before. Thanks, Curt


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

What do you raise your tads on?



elmoisfive said:


> Only a subset of dart frogs will care for their tadpoles...at least in terms of taking them all the way to morphing out. Obligate and non-obligate egg feeders in particular. This excludes many of the well known frogs. While frogs such as auratus, tincs, leucs, etc will transport tadpoles to water, they are on their own at that point. However, oftentimes they will grow up due to the presence of drowned fruit flies and algae/bacterial slime in the water.
> 
> Panguana lamasi however are non-obligate egg feeders meaning that while the parents will care for the tads during development, one can rear them outside the viv. My panguanas have and are currently raising tads successfully. One observation is that parental reared tads can morph out a bit smaller than those reared by hand. This is likely a function of both food source and container size.
> 
> ...


----------

